# Help me out here folks! - Spain In January



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

We have planned for a few years now that from Jan 2019 we will be spending Jan-Mar abroad travelling down to SE Spain. The idea is to take a week/10 days to get there; spend 2 months there; and spend a couple of weeks coming back. 

Our circumstances have changed recently which now means that we could get down to Spain in January 2018 i.e this coming January. We wouldn't be able to spend 3 months at this time as we are planning on putting our house on the market by Easter, so would want Feb/March at home to get a few things sorted.

However I need to persuade Mrs GMJ on the idea....

My idea is that we leave Blighty early in Jan and take a week to get down to the area around Benicassim or Peniscola. (I only now these names through conversations with other MHers btw so have no attachment to them); spend a couple of weeks there hopefully with some not cold weather; then take a week to get back.

I could do with some input (ammunition) from those folks who know so I can work on her :wink2:

What would our expectations of the weather be like (some winter sun perhaps?)?
Any recommendations on the campsites we could find there?
Any recommendations on sites to use on the way down? (NB We would be going via the chunnel as Mrs GMJ can't do ferries...I know it adds a great deal to the journey but its non negotiable!)

Your input would be greatly appreciated.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't you spend some time in The Algarve this year Graham?

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham

In Jan. 2002 we spent a couple of weeks with a rally at La Manga and we found the weather ok.
It was shorts type weather for much of the time and we ate outside for example.
Some of the evenings were cooler with the cooling breeze off the sea.

Note that if you use aires to go through France you will often find the water turned off.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm looking at something similar BUT I'm considering going by car :surprise:

I reckon 2.5k miles at 50mpg = 50 gallons = £250 cf @25mpg = £500 (quite a saving!)

A 2-bed apartment costs approx £200pw inc elec cf a campsite @ €20 per night plus electric. So I get space, room for company, comfortable shower, large TV, etc for a similar cost.

Ferry/tunnel costs/peage will be less BUT I'll have to pay more for accommodation en-route, which can come out of the fuel savings.

Unfortunately, I'll be "stuck" with the view but in return I'll probably have fewer security concerns. Also, I'll have fewer parking problems if I decide to go out for a ride.

Gordon :smile2:

Your good lady MAY consider this a possibility?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, too, Graham are planning such a trip. Our area of focus, though, is the Almeria region of Spain as it has the driest climate of all. In fact it has the only desert region in Europe. This may make it not so attractive to some, especially those that enjoy looking at lush green landscapes.


A few years ago we rented the house out and spent some time in that area and know it will suit us. The journey down was just a suck it and see kind of journey. We just set off with a Camping and Caravan Club book and left sufficient time at the end of each day to find a site. Sometimes we were lucky sometimes not. If unlucky we would find an aire or even just park up in a quiet spot in a nice village.


We are hoping to do the same this winter though will have to do a tad more planning as we now have a Celtic Rambler Fifth Wheeler. Not so easy to park up in a village layby!


Be aware that many campsites close for the winter. Aires may be open for parking but have no facilities. We always carried sufficient water and supplies to last a couple of days just in case.


Also be aware that France can be cold in the winter. Our outside storage doors froze shut until we reached the Southern regions of France. Snow is possible but the Europeans are rarely caught out and the roads are soon cleared.


Can't remember the exact route we took but do remember spending a couple of nights at St Jean De Luz close the Spanish border in S W France (Our lights failed in fog (!) and there were many male bums poring over our electrics trying to sort the problem - turned out to be an ignition related issue). Once we parked outside a campsite that was supposed to be open but was not. No one objected.


Our favourite site was one near Las Negras. We visited recently and the quaint little village of memory is now a bit of a yuppie magnet  We hope, this winter, to base ourselves near Turre. No particular reason other than that the town is home to many ex pats and so any problems are easy to solve. There is always someone to ask. Also home to a very nice restaurant 


Will look forward to any tips from others on campsites en route to Spain as we will need them this time around.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Didn't you spend some time in The Algarve this year Graham?
> 
> Ray.


No not me Ray....

We have delayed this year's long trip until Sept. As I am no longer teaching we are off to the NL and northern Germany for a month from 02/09.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Gordon.
Next Jan will be the fourth time we have stayed for an extended 2 month period in The Algarve. We are lucky we managed to get a sea view apartment inc heating and good Wi-Fi for €100 a week. The block is virtually closed as the owner goes to Florida for the winter and maybe likes us there. 
http://www.oceanvillas.co.uk/debimar.htm

But the cost and convenience using the car wins every time. And is now one of the reasons I am about to sell the van.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> We, too, Graham are planning such a trip. *Our area of focus, though, is the Almeria region of Spain *as it has the driest climate of all. In fact it has the only desert region in Europe. This may make it not so attractive to some, especially those that enjoy looking at lush green landscapes.


Thanks Pat

That is the area that we have earmarked for when we do our longer trips from 2019. I only mentioned further up the coast this time in order to save an extra day travelling there and back, that's all...

If there are a few folks planning their trip for this winter I'd really welcome any insight into your plans (or perhaps details of previous trips)

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

H1-GBV said:


> Your good lady MAY consider this a possibility?


No there are reasons why, but that wouldn't work for us I'm afraid.

Graham :serious:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've spent up to four months for the last three years in Portugal. We've enjoyed it so much that I have vowed never to endure another UK winter as long as I am able to cope with the long drive.
The weather is definitely milder once you reach half way down the Iberian peninsula. Not sure about the northern half as we always scoot south!
In central Portugal you can get warm sunny weather day after day, but remember the days are still short with darkness at about 4o'clock in the afternoon. Nights are invariably cold sometimes in -c° with frost but cold and clear.
Southern Portugal can be a mixed bag and much influenced by the Atlantic weather. Last January we had loads of rain and wind but temperatures held up quite well. Never really needed a coat on but waterproofs were worn regularly. But......there were many days that were sunny and warm enough to sit out. 
The weather really gets better at the back end of March and warms up quickly and warm enough to live mainly outdoors. 
It might be better to delay your departure to February, we went a month later in January this year and were rewarded with the Portuguese spring in April, by May some days were really hot but always enjoyable.
Photo taken Feb 21st


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We've been spending at least six months near Vinaros every year for the last 8 years Graham.

The weather is generally very good with sunshine and temperatures of 20 degrees plus in Jan and Feb. There are also a few colder days and there can be several days with rain, sometimes quite heavy, but not usually for very long. There may also be days when it rains most of the time, but not usually more than 2 or 3 of those. There is also normally a windy week or two as well. 

Further south around Alicante and Murcia it tends to be a degree or two warmer but otherwise much the same. Though people tend to say that it's much warmer down there. The stats don't support that contention.

Considering it's winter it's very nice indeed.

It fares better than the Algarve which is subject to Atlantic weather. There are weather stats on the net where you can find all the information.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been spending October to November and April to May at my house in Javea for many years. This area is classified by the World Health Organisation as one of the healthiest places in the world, partly due to its micro climate. It doesn't have the extremes of climate experienced in other parts of Spain and enjoys the benefit of three seperate parts of the area. The beach area of the Arenal,the fishing port and the old town of narrow streets and fortified church.

There are two campsites, Camping Javea and Naranjal, I haven't stayed on them, of course, so can't comment on the facilities but I haven't heard any bad reports. Getting there is fairly easy, from the tunnel you can take the autoroutes or N roads to Bordeaux, then the excellent road to the Spanish border, toll charge but not a lot, motorway to Zaragoza, again not expensive, and then the excellent free motorway to Valencia. Finally motorway (10 euros or thereabouts) or free N332 to Javea.

You should enjoy pretty good weather conditions during the time you are considering your stay.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> I'm looking at something similar BUT I'm considering going by car :surprise:
> 
> I reckon 2.5k miles at 50mpg = 50 gallons = £250 cf @25mpg = £500 (quite a saving!)
> 
> ...


Have a look at Brittany Ferries "Winter sun" holidays

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/holidays/winter-sun

We are going back in March, 28 nights in a fully equipped two bed duplex apartment just outside Puerto Banus, return ferry Portsmouth to Santander (with my car) AND a cabin each way. Total cost??

£1400 :smile2::smile2: Look up the ferry cost alone to get an idea of how good a price that is.

By the time you work out the cost of car plus caravan on the ferry, the cost of the cabins, the fuel used AND campsite fees it's a real bargain!!

They offer shorter periods as well. There is a telephone number you can ring to get more info on.

We did similar Feb-March this year, lovely sunny weather.

We did have a look at some campsites around Marbella etc, not at all impressed!! Very "Tatty" with a lot of permanent emplacements and very tight pitches. Certainly NOT the sort of site I would want to spend any appreciable time on. I am sure there are decent sites, but we didn't find any (but we weren't really looking for them either)

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> We've been spending at least six months near Vinaros every year for the last 8 years Graham.
> 
> The weather is generally very good with sunshine and temperatures of 20 degrees plus in Jan and Feb. There are also a few colder days and there can be several days with rain, sometimes quite heavy, but not usually for very long. There may also be days when it rains most of the time, but not usually more than 2 or 3 of those. There is also normally a windy week or two as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan

Do you fancy sharing which site you stay on (you can PM me if you prefer to keep it quiet :wink2

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't use sites Graham, they don't suit us, a bit too organised and cosy. PM sent.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Look...it's winter...you are gonna get some bad weather....I think S.E. Spain is prob the best winter weather in Europe....but ......
We lived in southern France for 15 years..
Increasingly towards the end we were going to Spain..in the winter..down to Mojacar and the Almeria area....it's warm and dry in winter and great. FRance was getting colder...we were recording temps down to -17 for weeks on end and we were only 30 k to the med! 
We ventured further west, for winters ....ended up in eastern Algarve..loved it so much we sold up in France and moved here nearly three years ago now. Never regretted it one bit...
Last winter they had snow here in the east Algarve....it lasted 5 mins...they closed the school,so the kids could see it...it was the first snow for 65 years.....
It can rain for days....the wind is often from the north , but they claim 300 sunny days a year....
5 k inland from us and sure it gets cold....but it never freezes here....it's t shirt weather all year....( with a woolly in the eve....)
If the wind is from the SW , Sure you might get a storm, but it's glorious winter weather.....
We love it....
Won't go back to the UK
G


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh and if you want a winter site...book Rio Formosa at Cabanas...GREAT site for the winter....
Cheap long term rates but you gotta book these days.....
G


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Think carefully about committing for too long on one site even at a reduced rate. We have spent the last 2 winters in Spain and there are some sites that we would not go back to................but of course some people love them.

Last time we went around Gibraltar and visited Cadiz,Seville,Salamanca and got a totally different experience of Spain. But that's for when you have more time I guess.

What about making Barcelona a destination and get the feel of a city break as well...............Camping Vilanova has great facilities and an hourly bus into Barcelona.

We always take the Eastern route through France using the free A75 and Millau Bridge(not free)Watch out for the weather but they do tend to keep the road open as its a key route.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We never committed to a site until we had stayed a week or two. In fact there was never any contract. We just asked what the long term rate was and if we wanted to we stayed to take advantage of it. 
On our favourite site, where we were very little bother to them, they waived their usual charge for dogs when we settled the final bill.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> We never committed to a site until we had stayed a week or two. In fact there was never any contract. We just asked what the long term rate was and if we wanted to we stayed to take advantage of it.
> *On our favourite site,* where we were very little bother to them, they waived their usual charge for dogs when we settled the final bill.


Could I ask which one that is Pat?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That one was at Las Negras, Graham. Camping Nautico La something or other. A nice little site set in a valley right on the edge of the sea. It had/has a site shop and a little restaurant. The pool is closed in the winter. The village is, however, a challenging walk or bike ride away over the headland. 
I am pretty sure it is standard practice. You register when you arrive and then pay the appropriate rate when you leave. The rates are all published in their leaflets. The Las Negras site was not a highly commercial one and struggled to fill places in the winter at that time which is the reason they offer the long term rates.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Pat

I think we'd be looking for somewhere closer to a village/town with some shops/bars/restaurants etc

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We have stayed at both Bonterra Park in Benicassim and Eden in Peniscola and have enjoyed both for short stays but not in Jan. or Feb.
These sites are now so busy over the winter with long stay visitors that I think you would be advised to book well in advance.
We can usually just get in without advance booking when we arrive in April as they are then beginning to head home.
Bonterra Park is opposite a Mercadona and Lidl is a short walk away. The town and seafront promenade are also a short level walk away. 
Camping Eden at Peniscola is also close to the seafront and a short walk to the old town and castle which are lovely. Mercadona is not too far away.

Cazzie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Cazzie - that is most useful info.









We would certainly book...if/when Mrs GMJ can be persuaded :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> We have stayed at both Bonterra Park in Benicassim and Eden in Peniscola and have enjoyed both for short stays but not in Jan. or Feb.
> These sites are now so busy over the winter with long stay visitors that I think you would be advised to book well in advance.
> We can usually just get in without advance booking when we arrive in April as they are then beginning to head home.
> Bonterra Park is opposite a Mercadona and Lidl is a short walk away. The town and seafront promenade are also a short level walk away.
> ...


I know it's horses for courses etc but I really didn't like Bonterra. We'll run site , I suppose ,large, and convenient for the shops but regulated like you won't believe. Dog friendly site , tho why they let campers toilet their dogs on the footpath/ cycle way behind the site instead of extending their "pick up rule" off site down there, I'll never know. It stunk down there when we were there...
Town was VERY dog non friendly even in winter....no dogs on beach...happy hours and fish and chips in the bar gave it a Butlins feel for us.....
Really not our cup of tea.....

There is a car park / Aire in the town that's good for an overnighter.....
G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are after a site on the coast so we can take some walks on the flat. We also want to be near (close walkable) a village/town to give us some dining options etc...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

GMJ said:


> We are after a site on the coast so we can take some walks on the flat. We also want to be near (close walkable) a village/town to give us some dining options etc...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Well Bonterra might suit you then.....follow the cycle path to the beach, 5 mins into town centre 
2 mins to supermarket. All flat , easy walks
If you can cope with its large busyness...it was full in mid winter....and only cheap ish if you stayed a while....expensive for a short stay

We used El Cantal at Mojacar a few times....anyone been recently??
I must say that it was starting to look a little in need of some tlc last time we were there, but it has been a good few year since we last went. Maybe it has been done over.
But it might suit...right on sea front. Holiday resort, restos and bars etc within easy reach...tho a bit of a climb up to the Old Town.
Great winter climate... m
Only complaint from me was the abundance of wild cats on the site that did even come into the van and steal food...till I let me dogs off the lead !!! 
G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's a question of my finding a few sites that sell it to Mrs GMJ really and then letting her choose from them. On the coast for some nice walks will be a definite, as will the ability to wander into a village/town for a coffee/bimble around etc.

Our MH is 8.7m long: how do you think we will fare on the size of the pitches?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

You have got camping Azahar just up the road from Bonterra Park. It never seems to be full that time of year and is cheaper than Bonterra Park.
https://www.azaharcamping.com/

Peter.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

waspes said:


> You have got camping Azahar just up the road from Bonterra Park. It never seems to be full that time of year and is cheaper than Bonterra Park.
> https://www.azaharcamping.com/
> 
> Peter.


That looks nice: any idea on how far is it to walk into the nearby town?

Also only 4Amp EHU, is that right?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We overwintered a couple of years back at Bonterra Park in Benicassim I was amazed how many folk off MHF's were on site as well, Webby 1 was next to us one row down complete with rabbit.. Dec to Feb is a great time as there are loads of festivals going on over this period..

The weather was Ok for this time of year but very windy on certain days if you have an awning out or a safari room nailed on the side, the reception do put a notice board out as soon as they find out there is going to be a blow, giving you time to take in or dismantle to save you getting damage done..

They do a decent Christmas dinner at the restaurant plus meals other times and there is plenty of entertainment to keep you entertained..

The only thing is watch out for Bonterra Flu it went round a lot of the campsite while we were there!..

The only reason we went there was my mate who lives in France invited us to spend time with them over the winter, normally we wouldn't be seen dead on a camp site as we are wild campers, but I really enjoyed our time there, everything on your pitch and being invited to a load of English tuggers on our row for parties and drinkie poos! and them to our van..

You do have to book early (now) if you want to get on for the winter period, we left it to September the first time round to go with our friends who had already booked, but it was full up for us and we couldn't get on, a lot go year after year and book the next year before they leave. 

ray.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Camping Playa Tropicana, Alcossebre, next to beach,20/30 min walk into town with a fair selection of restaurants etc, supermarket, bar restaurant on site, 2 supermarkets in town.

We have stayed for up to 2 months on this site and much prefer the site to Bonterra and Eden but everyone has their own tastes.

C&CC rally Jan- April takes over a good part of the site but does not dominate things.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

According to this years ACSI book Azahar is now the same price as Bonterra. A lot of people prefer it as it's less formal than Bonterra. It is a bit further from the shops and town but the same distance to the promenade.

Cazzie


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

A142
Playa Tropicana is our favourite site in that area as well! We have stayed there for a couple of weeks in April for the last few years. Didn't think to recommend it as it's a bit of a walk to the town but of course there's a very good supermarket onsite and some restaurants close by.
The walk to town is very picturesque with lovely beaches along the way and a nice boardwalk along some of the beaches.

Cazzie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I notice that the C&CC do a hosts of winter sun rallies at campsites in Spain and Portugal. I guess other clubs like the C&MC do as well...

Do these rallies provide value for money?

What are folks experiences of them...if any?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I noticed you said you were going to take about a week to get down. If you're travelling through France or even meandering from Santander/Bilbao, the weather can be "changeable".

Re Rallies, I've never been but we've met several who have and love it and go again and again. Depends what you like. If you want to be among a big crowd of British and have a lot of events laid on, everything organised for you, trips planned for sight seeing, not having to worry about booking, lots of socialising, although you can "pass" whenever you want then it could be just what you're looking for to introduce you to Spain. Graham.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

wug said:


> I noticed you said you were going to take about a week to get down. If you're travelling through France or even meandering from Santander/Bilbao, the weather can be "changeable".
> 
> Re Rallies, I've never been but we've met several who have and love it and go again and again. Depends what you like. If you want to be among a big crowd of British and have a lot of events laid on, everything organised for you, trips planned for sight seeing, not having to worry about booking, lots of socialising, although you can "pass" whenever you want then it could be just what you're looking for to introduce you to Spain. Graham.


Yes we can't do too many miles per day as it tires Mrs GMJ out unfortunately. We MH throughout winter in the UK so are not too worried about that aspect tbh.

re: Rallies...we don't particularly want to sit around the campfire and sing 'ging gang gooly' but I guess having someone vet the sites plus presumably secure club discounts, may be attractive?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Graham. The ging gang gooley thing is a large part of the reason we avoid sites. I shudder at the thought of it.

Though our experience of it is limited we have found that it's often not easy to get away with saying no thanks.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

From what you have said Graham I reckon Benicassim would be a great stopover,with beach,village and shops nearby.Also great cycle ride out to Oropesa.

We spent our first Christmas away at Bonterra Park (I remember talking to the folks behind us and thinking how organised they seemed..............did not realise it was you Ray) 

At that time we liked the way it was quite organised although nowerdays we might try Alcazar......................Mrs might like the luxuries at Bonterra but it does get full.

As has been said, Eden at Peniscola is of a similar type


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Yes Graham. The ging gang gooley thing is a large part of the reason we avoid sites. I shudder at the thought of it.
> 
> Though our experience of it is limited *we have found that it's often not easy to get away with saying no thanks*.


You haven't seen me in action yet matey....:wink2:

I get bad press from my family over it >

Graham :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Snap.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

erneboy said:


> Yes Graham. The ging gang gooley thing is a large part of the reason we avoid sites. I shudder at the thought of it.
> 
> Though our experience of it is limited we have found that it's often not easy to get away with saying no thanks.


It is possible to go on a site without being on a rally......even when there is a rally taking place, done it many times.

Never have and never will join a rally, more often than not we have found our own space(which is my aim) on a site and not cheek by jowl on an aire or other freecamping location, need to pick the right sites of course.:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't do cheek by jowl anywhere either. Don't see any appeal in that at all.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

erneboy said:


> I don't do cheek by jowl anywhere either. Don't see any appeal in that at all.


Likewise, but some do. In fact you can be the only van on site and someone will come and pitch right next to you!!
@GMJ Have a look at ASCI Eurocampings, go to Advance search and narrow down the options. Read the reviews as well. Here's an example: Spain, Med, Near a Beach, Open all year, Shopping nearby.

Med Campsites

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Having worked my magic...I think we are on:grin2:

I have just emailed Bonterra and Eden to check availability:smile2:

Thanks for all the guidance folks. I am just about to start another thread on routes/campsites for use on the way down...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

Bonterra only have small pitches available - 60/70m sq - which I think will be too small as we are 8.7m long.

Eden wont take bookings until the end of Nov!

The search goes on....:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lie a little about the length Graham. You can always back into the foliage.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Lie a little about the length Graham. You can always back into the foliage.
> 
> Ray.


Too late Ray - I always mention the length as it is an issue in some places

Graham :smile2:


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Too late Ray - I always mention the length as it is an issue in some places
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Camping Azahar just up the road from Bonterra give you 2 pitches in the winter for the price of 1.
You see fifth wheel trailers on there as well as rv's.

Peter.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

waspes said:


> Camping Azahar just up the road from Bonterra give you 2 pitches in the winter for the price of 1.
> You see fifth wheel trailers on there as well as rv's.
> 
> Peter.


My concern was the EHU - I''m sure I read that it was only 4 Amps...which wouldn't be enough to suit us tbh

I'll double check it though...thanks

Graham:smile2:

Edited to add: Yes I have just seen "Luz 4 amps" on one page. I have emailed them to check this...


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

GMJ said:


> My concern was the EHU - I''m sure I read that it was only 4 Amps...which wouldn't be enough to suit us tbh
> 
> I'll double check it though...thanks
> 
> ...


I am sure that we had 6 amps when we stayed there.
Peter.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

waspes said:


> I am sure that we had 6 amps when we stayed there.
> Peter.


Yes Pete - they just replied and said that they have electricity "...of 4 and 6 amps"

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

waspes said:


> Camping Azahar just up the road from Bonterra give you 2 pitches in the winter for the price of 1.
> You see fifth wheel trailers on there as well as rv's.
> 
> Peter.


How do they get through the gateway arch, we had a look at Azahar a few years ago when we were touring with the 5'er which was around 3.4m high and it wouldn't fit, perhaps they let them in through the emergency fire exit now, I'm fairly sure they wouldn't do that when we asked.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Al42 said:


> How do they get through the gateway arch, we had a look at Azahar a few years ago when we were touring with the 5'er which was around 3.4m high and it wouldn't fit, perhaps they let them in through the emergency fire exit now, I'm fairly sure they wouldn't do that when we asked.


I dont know what entrance they use but a friend of ours camps there every winter with his 5-er and his is a BIG outfit.
Have seen an RV there as well.

Peter.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> We overwintered a couple of years back at Bonterra Park in Benicassim I was amazed how many folk off MHF's were on site as well, Webby 1 was next to us one row down complete with rabbit.. Dec to Feb is a great time as there are loads of festivals going on over this period..
> 
> The weather was Ok for this time of year but very windy on certain days if you have an awning out or a safari room nailed on the side, the reception do put a notice board out as soon as they find out there is going to be a blow, giving you time to take in or dismantle to save you getting damage done..
> 
> ...


The size of the plot we were on took our tag axle Hymer at Bonterra no problem. https://postimg.org/image/l58ho846x/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayrecrok said:


> The size of the plot we were on took our tag axle Hymer at Bonterra no problem. https://postimg.org/image/l58ho846x/


They haven't any of the large plots left for the dates we are looking at and 60/70 sq metres won't be enough when the MH is 8.7m long!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cazzie said:


> According to this years ACSI book Azahar is now the same price as Bonterra. A lot of people prefer it as it's less formal than Bonterra. It is a bit further from the shops and town but the same distance to the promenade.
> 
> Cazzie


Azahar have availability. Can you/anyone advise how far it is to walk to bars/restaurants/shops etc - distance and/or time?

Mrs GMJ is a slow walker due to her MS but can get around quite well on a good day.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well the deed is done!:grin2:

Mrs GMJ has been persuaded and a deposit has been paid for 2 weeks at Camping Didota near Oropesa.

After some extensive research it appeared to tick all/most of our boxes being near the sea, a supermarket, restaurant etc and having a bus stop outside it. Its also a site that takes ACSI too...

Thanks to all the folks who helped out with suggestions on this for me. I have kept all the info ready for 2019. We plan to try and use some of our time whilst there sussing out a few places with a view to spending a couple of months in the area in winter 2019.

Graham


----------

